

Dangerous Knowledge: Cantor, Boltzmann, Gödel and Turing documentary - yamaneko
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/dangerous-knowledge/

======
emilisto
Gödel committed suicide because the Brittish state persecuted him for being
gay, which they recently issued an official apology for. To make a headline
and article introduction that claims he commites suicide because of his genius
is pretty tasteless.

~~~
DanBC
That was Turing, not Gödel.

And they didn't apologise for Turing's death.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_G%C3%B6del#Later_years_an...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_G%C3%B6del#Later_years_and_death)

> In later life, Gödel suffered periods of mental instability and illness. He
> had an obsessive fear of being poisoned; he would eat only food that his
> wife, Adele, prepared for him. Late in 1977, Adele was hospitalized for six
> months and could no longer prepare Gödel's food. In her absence, he refused
> to eat, eventually starving to death.[19] He weighed 65 pounds
> (approximately 30 kg) when he died. His death certificate reported that he
> died of "malnutrition and inanition caused by personality disturbance" in
> Princeton Hospital on January 14, 1978.[20] Adele's death followed in 1981.

